# Stupid Question - Joint Mortgage Account Holders & AIB Redress Scheme



## CTScan (10 Dec 2020)

Hi folks,

Probably a stupid question but my wife received a compensation form in August which she completed and received a cheque for the amount in the letter.

Earlier this week, I collected post from our old property (the property in question on the mortgage account) and I too had received a letter.

The mortgage was a joint mortgage but neither letter referenced the other party and when we received the old €1600 we got a cheque each.

Has anyone else gone through this and what happened if so?

Thanks,
Colm


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Dec 2020)

__





						AIB - AIB has sent the cheque in both names
					

FYI - One final kick in the........  Hi all. Just a quick one on this. We received our cheque this morning. Great excitement. Until my wife tried to lodge it. AIB sent a cheque with our two names on it, however we do not have a joint account. The bank teller wouldn't accept same. (The 1615...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------

